# Monthly rental advice needed - Australian family moving to Spain for 7 months



## amanda_nCo (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, I've tried to research as much as possible through existing threads, yet I'd appreciate some advice regarding monthly rental accommodation options / expected costs.

My husband is a dual UK-Australian citizen, living in Australia, the rest of the family are Australian. We are hoping to have a family adventure and live in Spain from June to mid Dec 2014 when I will be on maternity leave. So we will be taking a 3.5 year old and 3 month old baby with us. We have reviewed visa requirements and we are able to obtain residency, although I understand there is a lot of paperwork and red tape to work through once in Spain. If there is a way to avoid this, by say only going for 6 months, we'd be interested to hear that.

Also we're not intending on working, we are saving before we go + I will be getting paid maternity leave / long service leave etc. We also understand we'll need private health insurance. We are thinking of just hiring a car for a few weeks here and there when we have the energy to do day trips, and just spending our time in the local area using public transport otherwise.

Anyways, I'm trying to set a budget and put a basic plan together whilst allowing some flexibility. I think at this point I will need to book something in for the summer as that is the busiest time for tourism in Spain. We are not wanting to go to areas that have a lot of British / english speakers, we are trying to learn some Spanish before we go and integrate into a local community as much as possible. We loved Andalusia and want to stay on the coast in that region for the summer, as well as seeing parts of northern and east Spain.

Whilst we had thought 600-900 euro a month would get us a 2 bedroom apartment outside the major cities, it seems prices go up 10 fold in Summer, and now we're not sure what to budget for this period. This is our rough outline, any thoughts and advice around what we should be expecting to pay, and some cheaper location options would be appreciated.

June/ July 2014 (2 months) - San Sebastian Region (understand this is exp, but we really want to go here). Have been advised of rent between 5000-7000euro for 2 months at a place in Central / or old town San Sebastian within walking distance of La Concha Beach. Seems high?? Looking for 2 bedroom apartments, fully furnished.

August to Mid Oct (2.5 months) - Costa de la Luz (Port Saint Maria / Chiponia / Zahara de la Atunes type areas) - around 3500-4500 euros for the 2.5 months over summer. I.e an apartment will say 500 e / month, but then cost 2500e for the month of August, does this seem normal? I understand it is peak season and a relatively short term rental period.

Nov to Mid Dec (1.5 months) - Valencia / Alicante area - wanting to stay in a regional / mountain area, not sure where so haven't checked prices. Understand it will be winter, looking for something as a base where we can go on treks and explore local villages.

Sorry I've written so much, just so much to consider. Thanks so much, Amanda


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

amanda_nCo said:


> Hi, I've tried to research as much as possible through existing threads, yet I'd appreciate some advice regarding monthly rental accommodation options / expected costs.
> 
> My husband is a dual UK-Australian citizen, living in Australia, the rest of the family are Australian. We are hoping to have a family adventure and live in Spain from June to mid Dec 2014 when I will be on maternity leave. So we will be taking a 3.5 year old and 3 month old baby with us. We have reviewed visa requirements and we are able to obtain residency, although I understand there is a lot of paperwork and red tape to work through once in Spain. If there is a way to avoid this, by say only going for 6 months, we'd be interested to hear that.
> 
> ...


:welcome:



rentals..... a long term rental contract is for either 6 months or 12 months, automatically renewable - so in theory you should be able to get a 6 month contract at a 'long term' rental rate - owners & agents will quite reasonably be wary though, if you're wanting to start a contract during peak 'holiday' times

however, if as it seems, you're looking for several shorter rentals in order to move around, you will have to swallow paying the higher 'holiday' rates - those you've quoted don't seem excessive

visas.... your husband, as you quite rightly say, doesn't need a visa to move here - he WILL have to show sufficient funds or an income & healthcare cover in order to register as resident, though

you & the children, as his family, can enter Spain on a tourist visa & then apply for residency as the spouse & children of an EU citizen - again, sufficient funds/income & healthcare provision will have to be proven


----------



## amanda_nCo (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. We will enjoy the summer rental in a nice spot and then try to find something more affordable for the other times we're moving about. 

Thanks


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

The thing is, I don't know how you could work it out to apply for residency if you will be moving around. It can take many months for the paperwork to go through for non-EU citizens, and during that time you have to go to the foreigner's office several times in person (for an interview, for fingerprinting, to pick up the actual card). It would have to be the same foreigner's office each time - and if you have moved to the other side of the country that really complicates things. Besides, we (non-EU citizens) are required to notify the local foreigner's office each time we move, to update our paperwork with our new address. So you would eternally be starting your paperwork over. I'm not sure how you could get around this.

Yes, Spanish red tape can be a never-ending nightmare.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> *The thing is, I don't know how you could work it out to apply for residency if you will be moving around*. It can take many months for the paperwork to go through for non-EU citizens, and during that time you have to go to the foreigner's office several times in person (for an interview, for fingerprinting, to pick up the actual card). It would have to be the same foreigner's office each time - and if you have moved to the other side of the country that really complicates things. Besides, we (non-EU citizens) are required to notify the local foreigner's office each time we move, to update our paperwork with our new address. So you would eternally be starting your paperwork over. I'm not sure how you could get around this.
> 
> Yes, Spanish red tape can be a never-ending nightmare.


oh yeah... didn't think of that - that is for sure a massive complication


----------

